# 94' Nissan Bluebird SSS (Aussie)



## serkz (Sep 30, 2005)

Here are a few pics of my sss.. enjoy


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

nice and clean... i like it


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

pretty cleean. nice .. i wish i had a RHD.


----------



## serkz (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanx ppl 

Heres a few more...


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

i like the drop, also you should get some red/clear lights... they will look good on your car.


----------



## serkz (Sep 30, 2005)

b14sleeper said:


> i like the drop, also you should get some red/clear lights... they will look good on your car.


Yeah I agree... could look at doing that in the near future, I'm going hunting for a wrx bonnet scoop for it next week


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

WHat engine is in it? Is it a KA24DE? For some reason , I thought the Bluebird SSS had the SR20DET in it.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> WHat engine is in it? Is it a KA24DE? For some reason , I thought the Bluebird SSS had the SR20DET in it.


bluebirds do have SR20's in them, but that seriously looks like KA to me too.


----------



## serkz (Sep 30, 2005)

Yeah the Australian made bluebird's come with KA24DE engines


----------

